# Destin Report



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

*Destin Report (Pics Added)*

Our original plan was to do an Overnighter and fish a REALLY GOOD Blue water push that Roffs showed. Well we had to change plans this morning when we saw the weather coming in tonight. So we changed plans to fish from the Nipple South and see what we could make happen and come in this evening.

So after a rough ride out it calmed about 20 miles off. We started 10 miles South of the Nipple in really pretty water. Found some birds working some tuna, trolled through them, hooked up on what we thought was a nice fish, spit it though. So we messed around with these tuna and kept getting spit on topwater. As we were doing this we found the Rip Roffs was showing. It was good blue up against green water with a nice rip going for miles. 

Picked up a nice Mahi then a big bull. Got a nice wahoo then got another that went 60#, I will post pics once I get them off my phone. Then doubled up on wahoo and then got a big cow Mahi. A nice bag of fish for a day trip.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kmo (Aug 23, 2010)

Sounds like your plan B worked out well. We're haulin' down to Ft Morgan tomorrow. Guess you won't be able share your insights of water down by horn mtn or further west. Love them wahoo. Great eatin' fish.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

kmo said:


> Sounds like your plan B worked out well. We're haulin' down to Ft Morgan tomorrow. Guess you won't be able share your insights of water down by horn mtn or further west. Love them wahoo. Great eatin' fish.


Keith, from looks of the weather it's going to be a slog going that far south. A lot of good fishing right now away from the rigs. If this push of blue sticks around that's where Id be even if it was flat out there and a breeze to the rigs.


----------



## kmo (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah, I was looking at hilton's today and ther is a nice push of blue-ish water West of ram Powell and a bit north. So you're right, there are other productive places to aim for


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

Head, Thanks for the report. We are shuffling back and forth from the rigs or a couple of day trips this weekend.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

kmo said:


> Yeah, I was looking at hilton's today and ther is a nice push of blue-ish water West of ram Powell and a bit north. So you're right, there are other productive places to aim for


Keith, I sent you a PM


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds like a good fall trip! Envious of you guys that are getting out!

Robert


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Head Kned can you believe we where the only boats on that rip. It had to be 30 miles long from where we picked it up and worked it north... We also pulled 3 nice wahoo and to Mahi...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome trip! Sounds like you will be eating good for quite some time!


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn good trip. Im jelous. Wish I was fishing!!!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds like a great rip with lots of fish. Waiting on some good pics of those nice fish.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Pics added


----------

